# fluorite



## hudzo (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey guys i just have a quick, probly dumb question. Is it okay to mix ecco complete and fluorite in the same aquarium?


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

I do with no problems.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes you can. It doesnt look to good when eco and Flourite Original are mixed - IMO.

If using F. Black put the Eco as first layer.


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

Newt said:


> Yes you can. It doesnt look to good when eco and Flourite Original are mixed - IMO.
> 
> If using F. Black put the Eco as first layer.


I use Fluorite Original with red Eco-complete and you can hardly notice it and it looks good if you like the look of Fluorite Original. :frusty:


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I didnt know Eco came in red.

Thank you for that info.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

Seems like a huge waste of cash, but knock yourself out...


----------

